# Luxor closed today?



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hatshepsut, Valley of the Kings completely closed - Daily News Egypt

Does any one know if these are open again, or have they closed more sites?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hatshepsut, Valley of the Kings completely closed - Daily News Egypt
> 
> Does any one know if these are open again, or have they closed more sites?



Apparently it was called off about 4pm yesterday.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, had heard it was off but wanted confirmation. My son has gone there today, just for the day, so was hoping it would all be over.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Thanks, had heard it was off but wanted confirmation. My son has gone there today, just for the day, so was hoping it would all be over.


Well i got it from someone who lives there so it should be true....hopefully


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm coming to the conclusion that all tourist guides may be taking tourists to see the temples at certain times so it doesn't appear so quiet:

BBC News - Tough times for Egypt tourist industry


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BBC - Travel - On the Road - Luxor, Egypt


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hatshepsut, Valley of the Kings completely closed - Daily News Egypt
> 
> Does any one know if these are open again, or have they closed more sites?


I just got back, and the Valley of the Kings and Temple of Hatshepsut were closed for two days. We then heard the Valley was open and thought the temple would be as well, but it was still closed. Nevertheless, we thoroughly enjoyed Madinat Habu and the Ramaseeum.


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Valley of the kings was open as normal this morning, quite a few tourists around although Luxor itself is quieter than I have ever seen it before and I have been coming here for 15 years.


----------

